# Windows 8-Upgrade Zahlung über PayPal-Problem



## NoOneElse (17. Januar 2013)

*Windows 8-Upgrade Zahlung über PayPal-Problem*

Hallo,

aufgrund der Windows 8-Upgrade-Aktion habe ich die Möglichkeit mir Windows 8 für 15€ zu kaufen. Das Problem ist leider, wenn ich über die Windows-8-Upgrade.exe über PayPal zahlen möchte, gibt es stets ein Problem: Nachdem ich den Kauf bestätige, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster (kein Browser-Fenster meines Standard-Browsers) mit der PayPal-Webseite, wo ich mich für den Zahlvorgang einloggen muss. Wenn ich mich aber einlogge, kommt immer sofort danach die Meldung von PayPal, dass ein techn. Problem aufgetreten ist und ich es später nochmal versuchen sollte. 
Ich habe diesen Vorgang schon mehrmals zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten wiederholt und mehrmals eine neue Windows-8-Upgrade.exe heruntergeladen, alles hat nicht geklappt, außerdem funktioniert mein PayPal-Konto bei allen anderen Zahlungen ohne Probleme.

Kennt ihr eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht musst Du Deinen Browser updaten, oder der Virenscanner/Firewall stört? 

Ich selber hab es per KreditKarte gemacht, das war kein Problem - allerdings meine ich, dass ich über die Website bezahlt hätte und nicht über eine exe... ^^  Nach dem Bezahlen bekam ich dann einen Downloadlink und den key. 

Wo hast Du die exe denn her?


----------



## NoOneElse (19. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 



			
				 Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast Du die exe denn her?



Den Link zur exe habe ich mit der Registrierungs-ID in einer E-Mail von Microsoft erhalten (die Upgrade.exe ist virenfrei).



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht musst Du Deinen Browser updaten, oder der Virenscanner/Firewall stört?



Die PayPal-Webseite wird merkwürdigerweise nicht in meinem Standard-Browser geöffnet (Firefox/Chrome), sondern es öffnet sich ein normales Windows-Fenster ohne Adresszeile, ohne Tabs, nur halt mit der PayPal-Webseite.



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selber hab es per KreditKarte gemacht, das war kein Problem -  allerdings meine ich, dass ich über die Website bezahlt hätte und nicht  über eine exe... ^^  Nach dem Bezahlen bekam ich dann einen Downloadlink  und den key.



Kannst du bitte den Link zur Webseite posten.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Hier Windows kaufen - Microsoft Windows 

aber ich seh grad, dass man wohl doch zuerst runterlädt und dann später irgendwie zahlt. 


Einen Produkt-Key hast du also nicht bekommen? *Hast* Du es denn nun mal ohne Virenscanner/Firewall probiert? Das solltest Du tun. Sofern Du für das Setup auch den Link genutzt hast, den ich oben nenne, besteht da ja auch keine Gefahr.


Ach ja: du hast aber auch den PC benutzt, für den Du das Upgrade haben willst, oder?


----------



## NoOneElse (19. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: du hast aber auch den PC benutzt, für den Du das Upgrade haben willst, oder?



Ja



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Produkt-Key hast du also nicht bekommen? *Hast* Du es denn  nun mal ohne Virenscanner/Firewall probiert? Das solltest Du tun. Sofern  Du für das Setup auch den Link genutzt hast, den ich oben nenne,  besteht da ja auch keine Gefahr.



Einen Produkt-Key habe ich nicht bekommen, nur einen Aktionscode, wo ich halt den Rabatt erhalte. Ohne Virenscanner/Firewall habe ich noch nicht probiert, werde ich aber nachher mal probieren.


----------



## NoOneElse (19. Januar 2013)

Habe das nun ohne Virenscanner und ohne Firewall probiert, hat leider auch nicht geholfen, immer wieder Fehler 3005: techn. Probleme.

Ich habe IE deinstalliert/abgeschaltet, kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Rabattcode? Seltsam. Den hab ich definitiv nicht bekommen. Ich hab damals 100%ig nach dem Setup und Bezahlvorgang eine email bekommen "Danke für ihre Bestellung" und direkt den CD-Key.


Ach, jetzt merk ich das erst: Du willst das 15€-Upgrade, das für den Kauf eines PC/Laptop mit win7 galt? Dann weiß ich es nicht genau, ICH meine das 30€-Upgrade für JEDEN PC mit einem älteren Windows.


Und ja: es kann natürlich auch am IE liegen - vlt wird der vorausgesetzt?


----------



## NoOneElse (19. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, jetzt merk ich das erst: Du willst das 15€-Upgrade, das für den  Kauf eines PC/Laptop mit win7 galt? Dann weiß ich es nicht genau, ICH  meine das 30€-Upgrade für JEDEN PC mit einem älteren Windows.



Das Prozedere ist dasselbe, nur dass ich bei der Übersicht den "Rabattcode/Aktionscode" eingeben kann.

Habe nun auch dem Support eine Nachricht geschrieben, werde aber nachher mal mit IE probieren.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

D.h das Setup checkt Deinen PC, gibt ein okay? Kommst Du denn vorher schon zu der Stelle, wo Du die Art des Upgrades wählen kannst? Ich hatte es so gewählt, dass ich es als ISO-Datei für CD/DVD habe, um es komplett neu installieren zu können


----------



## NoOneElse (19. Januar 2013)

*Windows 8-Upgrade Zahlung über PayPal-Problem*

Ja so ungefähr

1 PC Check
2 Auswahl der Version (Windows 8 Pro)
3 Eingabe der Rechnungsinformationen
4 Auswahl der Zahlungsmöglichkeiten
5 Übersicht
6 PayPal öffnet sich


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2013)

Naja, da musst Du mal auf die Antwort des Support waren, oder aber es per Kreditkarte versuchen.


----------



## NoOneElse (11. Februar 2013)

Konnte nun das Problem selber lösen, hatte die Interneteinstellungen (Systemsteuerung) zu hoch eingestellt, deshalb gab es wahrscheinlich Probleme mit PayPal.


----------

